# McClelland 5110: Dark English Full



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Got me a little of this from WyoBob last night in the mail. The bag got stuck to the adhesive of the shipping box and pulled a hole open. So I had to get this jarred up immediately. Hey, why not load a pipe for the morning while I'm at it?

Interesting McClelland here. There isn't that ketchupy aroma to this one that is so prevalent in McC blends. It's a very dark blend with large-ish pieces of tobacco in it. The aroma is nice with smokey campfire smells. It's a little delicate to be what they call it: Dark English Full.

So I get up this morning and start heading out the door while I light this up. I'm really expecting a far bolder blend by the name. It's really not. It's certainly a nice blend but I think it lacks something. Whatever oriental that's there has blended so well with the virginia that it's barely discernable. The latakia also has blended with the others so it's very smooth. In that respect it's got quite a bit of merit. There's the flavor of anise. But the sweetness you get from, what I believe is to be an oriental similar to that in their Smyrna just cured differently, tends to make the anise closer to the licorice flavors. (Yes I know the flavors are the same but sometimes there's no sweetness to it and that's what I consider anise v. a sweeter flavor; licorice.)

When I smoke an english that is supposed to be full I actually expect more from the blend. 5110 seems to have married so well that it loses something to me. Good blend but there are better out there. I'd say this is english medium at best. If it had been billed as a medium or light english this would have gotten a better review.

edit: Oh yeah, and as some folks have said they like that I report the bite level I get. This one was not bitey at all!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

i just had this one for the first time today as well. I have had it sitting in a jar for nearly a year so perhaps that has aided in rounding it out. I agree that this is not a blend I would label as "Full". Medium is a more accurate designation. I found it to be quite pleasant and smooth to smoke but gave it a grade of "B". Nothing wrong with it but not one to rave about either.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

I would be one of those folks who likes the way you report on the bite level. I do enjoy reading your reviews.


----------

